

Programmar Beta - bobbygiangeruso
http://programmar.io/

======
jpatel3
Whats the idea on doing quality control and if its for programmers, I would
imagine it also allows executing the code or running various simulations in
the post itself. (Unless I am missing obvious difference from other writing
platforms). Design looks clean and simple.

~~~
bobbygiangeruso
Thanks for the feedback! We'll keep the idea of executing code in an article
in mind.

------
detaro
Really? No info at all without logging in? Or am I missing something?

~~~
bobbygiangeruso
Hey,

That's odd. Do you mind letting us know if you had the following text load in:

"Welcome to Programmar,

A place where you can read and write about development."

Thanks, Bobby

~~~
bnb
I wouldn't be surprised if he didn't consider that info. It's definitely not
enough for most people to sign up on. 99% of people would just close the tab
and move on.

That said, there's no information once you log in, either. You're just taken
to a feed, and left to your own devices. Not what I'd call a great experience.
I like the idea, but you definitely need to develop this more.

~~~
bobbygiangeruso
Definitely agree with you on this, thank you for the input.

